# PSI



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

I received my 28" mega mayhems today. When I get them mounted what psi should they be at? 

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have mine at 4.5 PSI


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

What's the pros and coins of more or less air 

would much rather be muddin then talkin

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Cons *

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Search.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

STI Black Diamond Tire Pressure - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

